# New from Pennsylvania



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Pat.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## bassstalker44 (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to at


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome back and welcome to Archery Talk! Sounds like SHE needs a bow as well. Congratulations on your son! The classifieds are pretty good here, not very much junk. I have a blog, listed below, with hunting and shooting tips. Check it out and let me know if I can be of any help. All the best, Lonnie


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bowhunterd68 (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to the site Pat. I'm new to the forum myself. It was nice to read your post, because

I had a PSE fire flite with an overdraw. It sure brought back memories, all good. It was a good 

bow & I killed deer, & a wild boar. Now I shoot a Mathews, switchback,& I love it. Hey, good 

luck with that turkey. Shoot straight.......

Dan.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT and back into the world of archery! Hope you get that turkey! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

